# Go to 1.6 See the active Shade



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just looking through my youtube stuff (128 videos I have saved for us) 
Came across this one of Shade having the time of his life amongst young Belgium Shepherds.
He still has the spirit, would play from the time he gets up until bed time if he had his way, but he's like a drunk old man when he walks.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l0627eSBZc


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just keeps buffering for me, Jan. I will try again later.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him 


Isn't it comforting to know that they don't worry about getting old? They just accept life as it comes


----------

